# jigging combos



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

can anybody post up there jigging combos.i want to see what you guys are using offshore.


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I like to mix my combos up for the occasion, it depends on the type of species we are targeting during the trip.


Reels 
Ocea jigger 4000p 
Saltiga 30T
Boss 665n 
Avet Jx 6/3

Rods
Saltiga 
OTI Ocean Xtreme 600g
Jigging Master 500 Gram 
Dragon fly

I am not sure of the model numbers for the saltiga or the dragonfly jigging rods, I can check tomorrow. =)


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

rods
oti 300, 400, and 600 gram rods in conventional and spinning

reels
shimano kaikons 3000 and 4000
shimano torsa 30
shimano stella 8000 and 20000
studio mark blue heaven
a few accurates and avets
i am associated with oti and try and use those rods exclusively and we do field test a lot of oti prototypes on my boat as well. shimano reels as they are reliable and the accurates and avets for their new features.


----------



## TwoBarTwo (Jan 24, 2007)

Reels:

Accurate 870n
Accurate 665h
Daiwa Saltiga 30T
Tiburon 7530

Rods:

Sea Magic 200 & 400 gram
A cut down Calstar 870

These are all conventional, but I'd like to get a spinning combo. Possibly an upgraded Spheros, Sustain, or the Saltist spinning reel. Need to read more about them all. 

JI


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i'm starting out light.......

i have a gorilla 12C w/penn torque 5' 8" 80-130 (170-280 grams) w/80# hollow

and

stl-20000 w/penn torque spinner 6' 6" 30-80 w/100# solid

will prolly upgrade the rods here soon tho


----------



## dt4539 (Dec 10, 2007)

reels:

Alutecnos Gorilla 12
S.Trinidad TN40N
Stella 20KSW

rods:
OTI G3 400gr
Smith WGJ50H
Smith AMJ52EX


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

OTI 100 / 300 with a Stella 8000PG


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

RatherBFishing said:


> Reels
> Saltiga 30T (or saltist 30T for ecomony)
> 
> Rods
> Saltiga


That is the best entry level combo option currently available in conventional setups.


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

*Photo*



barefootin said:


> OTI 100 / 300 with a Stella 8000PG


A few snaps of the OTI / Stella combo:


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*stella*



barefootin said:


> A few snaps of the OTI / Stella combo:


Looks like you aint gonna be doin no jiggin without any line..


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Save yourself some money,go to Bass Pro and get you a 6' shakesphere jig tiger rod, a penn 850ssm, and 300yds of 65lb. braid. Awesome cheap rig that will hold up to anything you will catch in our gulf. Or a hopper and Avet 2sp lx for conventional!


----------

